# Rogue One - A Star Wars spoiler thread



## ruffneck23 (Dec 14, 2016)

More for my own benefit so I can avoid it until Sunday , discuss away !!!


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm not going to say anything for a few days.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 14, 2016)

han shoots first


----------



## treefrog (Dec 14, 2016)

Balbi apparently saw that ending a mile away, I didn't expect it to be quite so bleak  genuinely surprised at some of the character deaths! Brilliant though, and I want to see the original director's cut that I imagine would be Peckinpah in space.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Dec 15, 2016)

Well I enjoyed that, certainly better than Force Awakens. It seemed to be aimed at an older audience, less cutesy characters and jokes, lots of nods to the original trilogy. Not perfect though, some of the characters needed to be given more back story and the script was a bit clunky. Overall I think Gareth Edwards has done a decent job with it.
I saw it in 3-D but I don't think it added much, I'd see it in 2-D if I went again.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Dec 15, 2016)

Evening, just popping in with a big starwars shaped smile on my face.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 16, 2016)

I enjoyed it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 16, 2016)

member when Darth Vader was having a bath in his castle, then got out and said a schwarzeneggeresque pun?


----------



## A380 (Dec 16, 2016)

I think it and Empire will need to fight it out for the title 'best' now. Not sure if Christopher Lee's CGI was a slight over reach, but that's just a quibble. Fantastic.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Dec 16, 2016)

I think you mean Peter Cushing not Christopher Lee


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 17, 2016)

Just watched it for a second time, at a much smaller, non-IMAX cinema.

Quite different, easier to follow the action but not as spectacular.

Cushingbot looked better on the smaller screen, Carriebot looked worse  .

At least two trailer shots are not in the  finished film, which also happened with TFA, I think.

There's something wrong with new Vader's posture. Either he has no neck or the helmet is too big, just doesn't look right.

But so much to love - the X-wing fights, the back/forward references to ANH, the unrelenting pace, Krennic, the street at the trading post, the alien races, Two-Tubes, the white walking rug, the locations, the music, the deathtroopers and just the whole lot thrown together so beautifully.

ETA: Been reading that there are 12 shots in the trailers which didn't make the film. That seems a lot.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Dec 17, 2016)

I did like the voice work for cushingbot by Scorpy but I did find myself wondering if it would have been better to do practical make-up fx - after all he's no stranger to latex 

I agree there was something off about Vader - until he went on the rampage at the end - I found myself wanting more corridors and blast doors.

Oh and Donnie Yen and his mate stole the show for me.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 17, 2016)

K-2SO, what a guy!
Some of the best lines in the movie.


----------



## strung out (Dec 17, 2016)

What happened to all the women? Two out of seven main characters were women and neither had any agency or depth. I enjoyed lots about the film, but for a film that promised so much, it was lacking in its fair treatment of gender representation. The fact that Jyn - the hero - was essentially a product of daddy issues with both Galen and Saw, was a real disappointment.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Dec 17, 2016)

Lazy Llama said:


> K-2SO, what a guy!
> Some of the best lines in the movie.


The anti-Jarjar


----------



## A380 (Dec 17, 2016)

Indeliblelink said:


> I think you mean Peter Cushing not Christopher Lee


Doh!


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 17, 2016)

They steal the plans to the Death Star.... FACT


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 18, 2016)

Had to watch ANH yesterday (despecialized edition)

Might have to go to cinema again


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 18, 2016)

Lazy Llama said:


> K-2SO, what a guy!
> Some of the best lines in the movie.


Youll die a lonely cold death in space...


"I wont"


----------



## emanymton (Dec 18, 2016)

Lazy Llama said:


> There's something wrong with new Vader's posture. Either he has no neck or the helmet is too big, just doesn't look right.


Yeah, there was something really weird going on there.

Just got back from seeing it overall I really enjoyed it. Better than the force awakens, which I was never that crazy about anyway. 

I liked that it showed the darker side of the rebellion. Also I never felt like it was copying the originals, despite all the call backs and references.

And of course the best sci-fi is about modern day issues. In this case of course the problem of finding a decent wi-fi connection.


----------



## emanymton (Dec 18, 2016)

Lazy Llama said:


> K-2SO, what a guy!
> Some of the best lines in the movie.


The closest we will ever get to HK-47 on screen.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 18, 2016)

Indeliblelink said:


> Well I enjoyed that, certainly better than Force Awakens. It seemed to be aimed at an older audience, less cutesy characters and jokes, lots of nods to the original trilogy. Not perfect though, some of the characters needed to be given more back story and the script was a bit clunky.



If they'd spent more time with the characters before the big showdown at the end it would've been improved. There were far too many nods to Empire Strikes Back. It would've worked better trying to inhabit more original scenarios and exploring both the lead characters.

Oh yeah and Felicity Jones wears too much makeup in the Rebel Alliance meeting, she'd just barely escaped death in the previous scene ?


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 18, 2016)

emanymton said:


> Yeah, there was something really weird going on there.
> 
> Just got back from seeing it overall I really enjoyed it. Better than the force awakens, which I was never that crazy about anyway.
> 
> ...




Went with work mates and we all joked about the plans being hlated by IT for being over 20mb ..... lol etc etc


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 18, 2016)

That was wicked , want to go and see it again already

Just digesting over a pint with my mate


----------



## Brainaddict (Dec 18, 2016)

It's okay. They're all beginning to blur into one at this point. I liked that the rebellion did bad things and everyone died at the end, but it was otherwise a pretty undistinguished effort in the franchise that shall never end. But then, I only went to see it because I needed something really brainless, and it worked well on that score


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 18, 2016)

In hindsight I shouldn't have been surprised everyone karks it because obviously none of them turn up in New Hope, and they would have done. 
Really enjoyed it, was on first impressions as good if not better than FA.


----------



## yield (Dec 18, 2016)

Loved it. Best Star Wars film since Empire Strikes Back.

Gareth Edwards done well.


----------



## Thora (Dec 18, 2016)

I took my 6 year old Star Wars fan to see The Force Awakens last Christmas - was a bit concerned about it being a 12a but actually it was fine, similar to A New Hope in terms of tone/scariness.

Took him to see Rogue One yesterday and very quickly realised I might have made a mistake!  Not really a kids film.

I particularly liked the late 70s feel to it


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 18, 2016)

S☼I said:


> In hindsight I shouldn't have been surprised everyone karks it because obviously none of them turn up in New Hope, and they would have done.
> Really enjoyed it, was on first impressions as good if not better than FA.



I just assumed everyone would die, they had to. I was more worried that they wouldn't!

I thought the first 30 was lacking something, it just felt off somehow. Got its shit together after they killed off Forest Whittaker or however you spell it, last 30 was awesome.

CGI Leia was awful.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 18, 2016)

well that was a bit good. K-250 a cross between C3PO and 790 (as someone else said closest we will get to HK47 in a general release film). Loving the nod to the other films and Vader going all medieval.


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 18, 2016)

Brilliant brilliant brilliant!

Ending especially superb, too many goosebump moments but the finale, and Vaders "prepare a boarding squadron" was awesome. Good to see they went through with the final slaughter. I think everyone whispered Stardust when they were going through the filenames for a nice 'aren't I clever' tap in  Mos Eisley "You'll be dead" guy, a load of the X wing pilots, and other bit part cameos from the OG trilogy were also well received (thought R2/3PO cameo was perhaps overstepping it  ). Thought I saw Alec Guiness for a second (just after Donnie Yens first scene) 

Blind jedi-esque guy and the droid stole the show. Great ensemble cast in general really (admittedly, apart Mendelsohn). Love the bit part British daytime TV standard actors getting decent screen time (eg Charlie 'Lovejoys nemesis' in ANH and the guy from Law and Order UK as one of the x wings that made it through). Lots of good dog fights.

Slight gripes...
* CGI Cushing was like something from the shite Planet of the Apes film. A brave move but unnecessary.
* Ben Mendelsohn - one of my fave current actors but a little wasted here IMO
* Calling someone a "Director"?  It's a military get up, not a marketing department
* Shithouse flying turtle spaceship... and the other foldy wingy thingy (the Rebel one) staying in permanent 'superman' position when it's arms should retract for landing (i.e. only in streamlined mode for aero gains when jumping to lightspeed)
* I've got to send back the black X wing I got my nephew for xmas back now as he'll now want a white one again (and rightly so!)


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 19, 2016)

Oh look, another fight on a planet and above a planet and a shield that has to be deactivated...

It was alright, not great. Because of the set-up of New Hope I had rather been hoping for an espionage flick but we just got another war flick.

Most characters had their moments and potential but ultimately weren't worth investing in, especially when I knew they were going to die because, again, New Hope. Motivation was superficial and basically once again boiled down to "the bad guys are bad". You can know people are going to die and still care about why, but in this I didn't.

Vader should NOT be making fucking puns about his terrifying powers. I did enjoy it when he went all badass in the corridor though and carved through the greyhats. "Yes! Yes! Kill them all!!"

It was alright though.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 19, 2016)

Oh yeah, I did enjoy K2 (though as a podcast I listened to pointed out, it almost got to the point where you were always expecting a gag which undermined certain moments) and the darker side of the rebellion (again though, could have been explored much more to make for a more interesting film).


----------



## Santino (Dec 19, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Vader should NOT be making fucking puns about his terrifying powers.


He always had a dry, understated sense of humour.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 19, 2016)

Santino said:


> He always had a dry, understated sense of humour.


No puns!


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 19, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oh yeah, I did enjoy K2 (though as a podcast I listened to pointed out, it almost got to the point where you were always expecting a gag which undermined certain moments) and the darker side of the rebellion (again though, could have been explored much more to make for a more interesting film).



The gags reminded me of the last terminator which was shit because arnie kept making shit gags. maybe I just don't like robot's making gags.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 19, 2016)

What about it's budget of $200 million ?  It's obscene, Gareth Edwards did a great job with his Monsters film with a budget of $500000.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 19, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> What about it's budget of $200 million ?  It's obscene, Gareth Edwards did a great job with his Monsters film with a budget of $500000.



trying to give a shit about how much was spent ... FAILING...

it was awesome and will recoup that amount many many times over


----------



## Brainaddict (Dec 19, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> What about it's budget of $200 million ?  It's obscene, Gareth Edwards did a great job with his Monsters film with a budget of $500000.


But so many things are obscene - what a bunch of macho shitheads running round on a field kicking some leather get paid for example - that it's difficult to pick on this in particular.

It is amazing they spent so much and got so little creativity for their money, but Star Wars fans don't want creativity, they want more of the same. I suppose I also paid for it at the cinema on the basis it would be easy viewing, and I was right.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 19, 2016)

Pingu said:


> trying to give a shit about how much was spent ... FAILING...
> 
> it was awesome and will recoup that amount many many times over



I know it's silly it was more about the contrast with his 1st film and how economical he'd been.


----------



## Kesher (Dec 19, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Oh yeah and Felicity Jones wears too much makeup in the Rebel Alliance meeting, she'd just barely escaped death in the previous scene ?



The more make-up the better. That's what I say! Oh...and  high heels as well.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't see how the next two stand alones can top this. Only thing is, it's not entirely suitable for the younger kids. And CGI Cushing didn't quite work.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 19, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> I don't see how the next two stand alones can top this. Only thing is, it's not entirely suitable for the younger kids. And CGI Cushing didn't quite work.


If they do Han's back story well...  I can


----------



## Brainaddict (Dec 19, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> I don't see how the next two stand alones can top this. Only thing is, it's not entirely suitable for the younger kids. And CGI Cushing didn't quite work.


Given the standard of acting in the film I'm not sure why anyone would care if a character seems slightly 'unreal'. The main characters like Jyn (?) barely moved their faces at all, despite going through multiple traumas and stresses - to me that's a lot more unreal than a face of ever so slightly the wrong texture. I know I'm being a grump on this thread, but it's just a silly kids film (even if it is one of the 'darker' ones) that cost a lot of money. It seems increasingly weird to me to take it seriously in any way. Grump grump grump.


----------



## strung out (Dec 19, 2016)

But will they start doing decent female characters in the next few films? Probably not.


----------



## Brainaddict (Dec 19, 2016)

strung out said:


> But will they start doing decent female characters in the next few films? Probably not.


I think Rey was a bit better. Jyn was more of a plot device than a character.  But no, they won't do decent female characters because Star Wars doesn't do decent characters at all


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 19, 2016)

Pingu said:


> it was awesome and will recoup that amount many many times over


From the figures I've seen for the opening weekend, it's already in profit....


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 19, 2016)

Mumbles274 said:


> If they do Han's back story well...  I can



Maybe; I hope to be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 19, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Maybe; I hope to be pleasantly surprised.


If they do make that, and it isn't based around a smuggling route through the kessel run... Im out!


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 19, 2016)

Mumbles274 said:


> If they do Han's back story well...  I can



Yes that could be ace and would be a chance to move away from the main narrative. Maybe a certificate 18


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 19, 2016)

Just watched it this afternoon, and still processing what I have seen. The lack of an opening STAR WARS crawl is jarring, but even more so is the score (apparently put together in less than five weeks) which just isn't up to the job of supporting the visual imagery. To be fair, John Williams' score for 'The Force Awakens' was not particularly strong but it was significantly better than this.

The highlights? Vader's scenes at the end give a very real sense of just how bad he is - the image of the lightsabre was fantastic. The tone of the film is just so right, it is certainly different from other STAR WARS films, but it gives a real sense of weight to what the Rebellion is, and has to be, in order to survive. This complexity (beyond a simple bifurcation of good and bad) makes the ending all the more compelling - even in its bleakness.

It will be very interesting to see what the impact will be on future STAR WARS films, but I very much hope that it influences future films.


----------



## emanymton (Dec 19, 2016)

Beats & Pieces said:


> Just watched it this afternoon, and still processing what I have seen. The lack of an opening STAR WARS crawl is jarring, but even more so is the score (apparently put together in less than five weeks) which just isn't up to the job of supporting the visual imagery. To be fair, John Williams' score for 'The Force Awakens' was not particularly strong but it was significantly better than this.
> 
> The highlights? Vader's scenes at the end give a very real sense of just how bad he is - the image of the lightsabre was fantastic. The tone of the film is just so right, it is certainly different from other STAR WARS films, but it gives a real sense of weight to what the Rebellion is, and has to be, in order to survive. This complexity (beyond a simple bifurcation of good and bad) makes the ending all the more compelling - even in its bleakness.
> 
> It will be very interesting to see what the impact will be on future STAR WARS films, but I very much hope that it influences future films.


I agree about the score. I found it reakly off-putting. In fact i think it was the weakest part of the film for me. That and Vaders neck.


----------



## Santino (Dec 19, 2016)

Mumbles274 said:


> If they do Han's back story well...  I can


We know his back story. Who cares?

He meets Chewie, he wins the Millennium Falcon off Lando and he pisses off Jabba. I don't want to see those plot points laboriously spelled out over 2 hours.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 19, 2016)

Santino said:


> We know his back story. Who cares?
> 
> He meets Chewie, he wins the Millennium Falcon off Lando and he pisses off Jabba. I don't want to see those plot points laboriously spelled out over 2 hours.


They've made quite a few films out of a few lines from the original trilogy so far, don't deny me the one we've all been waiting for, the han solo one


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 19, 2016)

Due 25 May 2018. Starring the toothless cowboy from Hail Caesar! and directed by the same geezer as 21 Jump Street and The Lego Movie  Can. Not. Wait.


----------



## Santino (Dec 19, 2016)

Would that it were so simple.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 20, 2016)

Good film, but they could have got someone genuinely funny to write the robots wisecracks. A couple hit home, bit so many fell flat. A bit too clichéd to have a robot frequently calculating the probability of death/survival in moments of tension.  Shame, as the general idea of a cynical robot, and the voice acting, was a good one.

Apart from that, it was ace.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 20, 2016)

Vader was a bit too chatty for my liking...


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 20, 2016)

d/l'd an atrocious cam job and watched 1 minute of it before deciding I was better than this. Have to be a new year or mid-season ciema visit.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 20, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> d/l'd an atrocious cam job and watched 1 minute of it before deciding I was better than this. Have to be a new year or mid-season ciema visit.



You HAVE to see it on the big screen - it really is worth the effort (if only for the last 3 minutes).


----------



## BoxRoom (Dec 20, 2016)

Santino said:


> Would that it were so simple.


It's complicated.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 20, 2016)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Good film, but they could have got someone genuinely funny to write the robots wisecracks. A couple hit home, bit so many fell flat. A bit too clichéd to have a robot frequently calculating the probability of death/survival in moments of tension.  Shame, as the general idea of a cynical robot, and the voice acting, was a good one.
> 
> Apart from that, it was ace.



all night by the zev...


----------



## weltweit (Dec 20, 2016)

Sprog saw this at the weekend with a mate, he said he and the mate would be embarrassed if I came with them, what with me being old and his dad and that !! wtf .....

So I didn't get to see it, I bet it was crap anyhow


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 22, 2016)

First impressions (saw it this evening), pretty disappointed to be honest. 

Maybe that will change with some reflection, but it felt rushed and the characters were barely fleshed out, so the final 3rd of the film felt devoid of any feeling. 

I feel like Vader personally taking out the Rogue One crew and then pursuing the plans would have made for a more engaging finale, if you're going to cash in on his presence at least use him effectively.

Unnecessary CGI too (Tarkin looked ridiculous, Leia only slightly better).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 22, 2016)

Fuck me that was good!


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 22, 2016)

treefrog said:


> Balbi apparently saw that ending a mile away, I didn't expect it to be quite so bleak  genuinely surprised at some of the character deaths! Brilliant though, and I want to see the original director's cut that I imagine would be Peckinpah in space.



I love Riz Ahmed's death, the way he looked up and has a look of realization of "Ok this is how it ends..." acceptance.[emoji22]


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 22, 2016)

Lazy Llama said:


> Just watched it for a second time, at a much smaller, non-IMAX cinema.
> 
> Quite different, easier to follow the action but not as spectacular.
> 
> ...



In the first scene with Vader I thought the way he walked wasn't quite right and the angle they chose made his neck look massive...but tbh I didn't think that scene was needed...


.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 22, 2016)

This is very cheeky!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 22, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> First impressions (saw it this evening), pretty disappointed to be honest.
> 
> Maybe that will change with some reflection, but it felt rushed and the characters were barely fleshed out, so the final 3rd of the film felt devoid of any feeling.


Yup, pretty much my own feelings; simply barely cared about any of the characters which meant I barely cared about their deaths.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 22, 2016)

That was one fucking grim Star Wars and thought it was excellent.

I loved the mix of Asians in the cast (don't think I can remember a Star Wars cast this diverse).


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 22, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> (don't think I can remember a Star Wars cast this diverse).



The cantina in Mos Eisley was pretty diverse, tbf.

For the human cast, yes, although a bit thin on the women side of things.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 23, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> The cantina in Mos Eisley was pretty diverse, tbf.
> 
> For the human cast, yes, although a bit thin on the women side of things.


Interesting, the latter was my thought too. A few rebel fighter pilots, but would have liked to have seen a few women in the 'suicide squad' that went with Jyn and co.

I assumed quite a lot of characters might buy it, but I like the way the plot underlines that in war there can be tremendous sacrifice for one important secret. As gsv said, it really is a war film, this one.

Overall a great film, takes skill to be gripping when you know that the mission ultimately succeeds, you're just waiting to see the cost.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 23, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> That was one fucking grim Star Wars and thought it was excellent.
> 
> I loved the mix of Asians in the cast (don't think I can remember a Star Wars cast this diverse).



jebus... there have been wookies, ewoks, whatever the fuck jaja twatface was, humans, Abyssin, Hutt, Tusken, Defel, Gotal, Jawa, Rodian... and many many more how much more diversity do you want?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 23, 2016)

I loved it. My biggest problem was Vader.

2 things:

1) his helmet was all wrong. It looked like he got it out of a kid's "Dress up like Darth Vader" set. It was a weird kind of plastic. I tried to ignore it though, and focus on James Earl Jones.

2) when he was introduced, he talked far too much. That amount of dialogue would have been fine later on, but for his introductory scene I think something less direct, and more enigmatic and menacing would have been better. They made up for it at the end though. For a film devoid of the force, to see him batting off blaster shots and using it on rebel fighters, you really understood what a threat he is. Fantastic for setting up the next (previous/original/delete as appropriate) film.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 23, 2016)

Pingu said:


> jebus... there have been wookies, ewoks, whatever the fuck jaja twatface was, humans, Abyssin, Hutt, Tusken, Defel, Gotal, Jawa, Rodian... and many many more how much more diversity do you want?




I'm talking about the actors who played them.

You do realise they're actors right?


----------



## Voley (Dec 24, 2016)

I went to see it last night and slept through the whole thing.  I woke up just in time to spoil the ending. 

I'm really good at kipping through loud, in-yer-face films. Mad Max was the last one.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 25, 2016)

Pingu said:


> jebus... there have been wookies, ewoks, whatever the fuck jaja twatface was, humans, Abyssin, Hutt, Tusken, Defel, Gotal, Jawa, Rodian... and many many more how much more diversity do you want?



Um he mentioned Asians. I thought it was great to see such a diverse human cast.


.


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 26, 2016)

Been to see it this afternoon so I can look at this thread now.

I really enjoyed it, as a big fan of the original triology I thought it was a very good link up storyline.......and Donny Yen being in it, love him


----------



## scifisam (Dec 26, 2016)

Going to see it again tomorrow, I liked it that much. Not knowing anything at all about the film.  Helped massively - the way it was going to end slowly became clear rather than being boringly obvious from the start. I actually thought the CGI on Tarkin was brilliant but the Leia CGI not so much - funny how people seem to have liked either one or the other. K2SO was the death that got me most. Usually I dislike the trope of the blind man with magically strong other senses, but him being Force sensitive actually made that feasible. 



Brainaddict said:


> Given the standard of acting in the film I'm not sure why anyone would care if a character seems slightly 'unreal'. The main characters like Jyn (?) barely moved their faces at all, despite going through multiple traumas and stresses - to me that's a lot more unreal than a face of ever so slightly the wrong texture. I know I'm being a grump on this thread, but it's just a silly kids film (even if it is one of the 'darker' ones) that cost a lot of money. It seems increasingly weird to me to take it seriously in any way. Grump grump grump.



It's not a kids' film. You seem to be taking it seriously yourself tbf.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 26, 2016)

scifisam said:


> Usually I dislike the trope of the blind man with magically strong other senses, but him being Force sensitive actually made that feasible.



I read it a different way. I thought he was desperate to be force sensitive, but wasn't, and it all was in fact down to his heightened senses. Putting aside the 'blind man with magically strong other senses' problem for a moment, I thought it made it all the more poignant, because he wanted it so much, but when it came down to it he had it in him ("it" being the ability to do what needed to be done) without the need for the force.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 26, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I read it a different way. I thought he was desperate to be force sensitive, but wasn't, and it all was in fact down to his heightened senses. Putting aside the 'blind man with magically strong other senses' problem for a moment, I thought it made it all the more poignant, because he wanted it so much, but when it came down to it he had it in him ("it" being the ability to do what needed to be done) without the need for the force.


He could sense "darkness" when somebody was about to kill, or at least said he could (said it about Cassian), and presumably that would also guide him about where people were about to shoot him etc. Tbh I'll stick to my reading because I loathe the magic blind person senses-enhanced-beyond-physical-possibility) thing so much that it would ruin the movie for me if that's all it was.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 27, 2016)

That was pretty wow.  

It's definitely worth watching.   The niggles I have with it are just overwhelmed by the positives.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 27, 2016)

Gsv and I saw Yen's character as someone who would have been a Jedi had there been anyone to train him.


----------



## dylanredefined (Dec 27, 2016)

That I know where they got the seats from the first spaceship from a scrapped helicopter put me off a bit. Other than that it was really cool.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 27, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> I'm talking about the actors who played them.
> 
> You do realise they're actors right?



noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 27, 2016)

It was good except for CGI Cushing and Fisher, I'd rather they hadn't bothered with those, I found them really jarring.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 27, 2016)

Pingu said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 28, 2016)

Cloo said:


> Gsv and I saw Yen's character as someone who would have been a Jedi had there been anyone to train him.



Exactly. Him being blind isn't the point.


.


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 28, 2016)

PursuedByBears said:


> It was good except for CGI Cushing and Fisher, I'd rather they hadn't bothered with those, I found them really jarring.



I must confess I hadn't twigged on to Peter Cushing 

The Leia one was a good idea but maybe better if done in a more subtle way - her image less clear.


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 28, 2016)

.....I think we could guess who was refered to anyway.

On the other hand, with what has happened, perhaps it makes a strange tribute


----------



## CNT36 (Dec 28, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Um he mentioned Asians. I thought it was great to see such a diverse human cast.
> 
> 
> .


In one sense it was but can't help feeling it was a cynical ploy to get the Asian particularly Chinese consumer. I'm not sure that's much better than the all white Star Wars. Disney have form for this.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 28, 2016)

CNT36 said:


> In one sense it was but can't help feeling it was a cynical ploy to get the Asian particularly Chinese consumer. I'm not sure that's much better than the all white Star Wars. Disney have form for this.



Wasn't until after the film we realised the diversity thing. Didn't feel cynical to us... just natural


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 28, 2016)

So just looked at seeing this again in 4D it's £16:90 with 3D glasses.... WTF>?


----------



## IC3D (Dec 28, 2016)

CNT36 said:


> In one sense it was but can't help feeling it was a cynical ploy to get the Asian particularly Chinese consumer. I'm not sure that's much better than the all white Star Wars. Disney have form for this.


Lucas ripped off/paid homage to Japanese samurai films feeding a lot of the style and action. I'd have thought the 'asians' not that I noticed them when I watched it are probably a nod to the roots of Lucas work


----------



## CNT36 (Dec 28, 2016)

IC3D said:


> Lucas ripped off/paid homage to Japanese samurai films feeding a lot of the style and action. I'd have thought the 'asians' not that I noticed them when I watched it are probably a nod to the roots of Lucas work


Aye, perhaps though getting people in of a particular ethnicity as a tribute seems dodgy to me as does the whole we've got a character with some odd spirituality and a certain type of hand to hand fighting style lets cast an asian.


----------



## CNT36 (Dec 28, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Wasn't until after the film we realised the diversity thing. Didn't feel cynical to us... just natural


I never really thought about it watching the film but some reviews and the magazine preview (sci-fi now I think) made a lot of it. Oh and there were some tusses on twitter predictably moaning about.


----------



## Voley (Dec 29, 2016)

Voley said:


> I went to see it last night and slept through the whole thing.  I woke up just in time to spoil the ending.
> 
> I'm really good at kipping through loud, in-yer-face films. Mad Max was the last one.



Right! I'm going to watch it again this afternoon and WILL NOT SLEEP RIGHT THROUGH IT THIS TIME !  Anyone got any speed?


----------



## Voley (Dec 29, 2016)

CNT36 said:


> I never really thought about it watching the film but some reviews and the magazine preview (sci-fi now I think) made a lot of it. Oh and there were some tusses on twitter predictably moaning about.


Liked for use of word ''tusses.''


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 29, 2016)

CNT36 said:


> Aye, perhaps though getting people in of a particular ethnicity as a tribute seems dodgy to me as does the whole we've got a character with some odd spirituality and a certain type of hand to hand fighting style lets cast an asian.



Or someone thought 'why not get an actual martial arts actor to play this martial arts part which is, at least in part, homage to the whole blind swordsman mythology'


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 29, 2016)

Trying not to read this thread, but I got a Vue gift card for Xmas and I want to go see it. Is it best in 3D or 2D?


----------



## emanymton (Dec 29, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Trying not to read this thread, but I got a Vue gift card for Xmas and I want to go see it. Is it best in 3D or 2D?


I saw it in 2d and thought it looked great. But then i can't stand 3d, too dark, and I hate trying to fit the glasses over my own specs. There didn't seem to be many obviously 3d moments in it that I noriced.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 29, 2016)

emanymton said:


> I saw it in 2d and thought it looked great. But then i can't stand 3d, too dark, and I hate trying to fit the glasses over my own specs. There didn't seem to be many obviously 3d moments in it that I noriced.


ta, I didn't see the point of it much in the The Force Awakens either. think i'll stick with 2d then


----------



## Voley (Dec 29, 2016)

I saw it in 2D Orang Utan but during the epic battle I did think I should've gone for 3D. I doubt it makes a lot of difference for the rest of the film. Main thing is to go to the pictures and see it on a big screen - this one just won't be as good watching it on telly.


----------



## alsoknownas (Dec 30, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> So just looked at seeing this again in 4D it's £16:90 with 3D glasses.... WTF>?


Yes the 4 in 4D is the _financial dimension_.  What did you expect?


----------



## tommers (Dec 31, 2016)

blossie33 said:


> I must confess I hadn't twigged on to Peter Cushing
> 
> The Leia one was a good idea but maybe better if done in a more subtle way - her image less clear.



Could have shown her in silhouette, would have been fine / probably better.


----------



## T & P (Dec 31, 2016)

Just watched it. Fucking loved it. Brilliant and visually stunning. Possibly the best visual effects I've seen.

The Vader fight scene was fucking ace as well


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 1, 2017)

T & P said:


> The Vader fight scene was fucking ace as well



That wasn't a fight. A fight needs two sides.


----------



## chilango (Jan 2, 2017)

I enjoyed it a lot.

It was fun.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 2, 2017)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> That wasn't a fight. A fight needs two sides.


That was my exact first thought too


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 3, 2017)

I dunno if it was the writing or the acting but Felicity Jones was profoundly irritating in this. 

Forest Whitaker's death just made me think, thank fuck we won't have to hear that stupid accent any more.


----------



## Sea Star (Jan 3, 2017)

FW always irritates me though I can't put my finger on precisely why.


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 3, 2017)

These fellas sum it up far better than me (although the forced wackiness is irritating) -


----------



## kabbes (Jan 3, 2017)

It was good but not as good as the last series of Star Wars: Clone Wars or the latter two series of Star Wars: Rebels, if what you want is either fleshed out rebellion or bad ass Anekin.


----------



## CNT36 (Jan 3, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> These fellas sum it up far better than me (although the forced wackiness is irritating) -



The crap about fixing Plinkett's VCR or whatever just reminds everyone how much better those reviews were. I know he's sitting there but still.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 4, 2017)

Very dull film. Most entertaining aspects were Emma Grundy from the Archers shooting stormtroopers, and the defecting pilot who was clearly from Staines*.

*Wembley actually but a near enough guess.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 4, 2017)

So, overall, people seem to be disappointed with this film and found it boring? 
Hmmm, still dithering whether to use my Vue gift token to watch this or not
I loved Force Awakens...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 4, 2017)

If you loved Force Awakens I think you'll like this too, OU. Bear in mind Urban are a contrary lot  Most people rate it above Force Awakens.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 4, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> If you loved Force Awakens I think you'll like this too, OU. Bear in mind Urban are a contrary lot  Most people rate it above Force Awakens.


Friends are telling me not to bother unless I fancy a snooze though


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 4, 2017)

Personally I'd say it's worth a watch but readjust any expectations, it's perfectly serviceable but nothing special.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 4, 2017)

there's also fuck all else out now to watch. Arrival maybe.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 4, 2017)

I really enjoyed it and I have not enjoyed any of the new Star Wars movies ( and by "new" I mean all of them outside the original 3). It looked amazing, I loved K2, was amused and quite impressed by "Peter Cushing" (thought it was a bloody good stab at resurrecting a dead actor), and the story moved along well. I love a bleak ending so that ticked my boxes too. Enjoyed playing "spot the mediumly famous Brit actor" throughout (I'm looking at you, Daniel Mays).

Thumbs from me!

I agree on the comments about Vader. I couldn't put my finger on it but kept thinking "he just doesn't look scary any more".


----------



## T & P (Jan 4, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Friends are telling me not to bother unless I fancy a snooze though


IME, most people I know old enough to have watched the original trilogy as kids or teenagers, and who love SW without being next-level nerds, absolutely fucking loved it. I know I did.

Younger generation SW fans or those who were never that much into the franchise are more likely to have a less enthusiastic opinion of it. But if you genuinely like SW and have fond memories of A New Hope as one of the defining films of your youth, you must watch it, and on the big screen too. I'd be surprised if you didn't leave cinema with a big smile on your face.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 4, 2017)

T & P said:


> IME, most people I know old enough to have watched the original trilogy as kids or teenagers, and who love SW without being next-level nerds, absolutely fucking loved it. I know I did.
> 
> Younger generation SW fans or those who were never that much into the franchise are more likely to have a less enthusiastic opinion of it. But if you genuinely like SW and have fond memories of A New Hope as one of the defining films of your youth, you must watch it, and on the big screen too. I'd be surprised if you didn't leave cinema with a big smile on your face.


well, my friends are generally old schoolers with a love of the originals and they seem to think it's a waste of time and money watching Rogue One. i didn't love them and don't feel that reverence towards them that my peers do, but I loved The Force Awakens.
So I find it hard to know whose opinion to trust.


----------



## T & P (Jan 4, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> well, my friends are generally old schoolers with a love of the originals and they seem to think it's a waste of time and money watching Rogue One. i didn't love them and don't feel that reverence towards them that my peers do, but I loved The Force Awakens.
> So I find it hard to know whose opinion to trust.


Well it's visually stunning if nothing else, and like you said earlier not much else stands out as an alternative, so that'd be good enough to me if I were you. Perhaps your friends are too much of a fan and expected more of the film. But if you enjoyed TFA I don't think you'd be bored with this one. You might not like it as much, but you won't find it boring.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 4, 2017)

T & P said:


> Well it's visually stunning if nothing else, and like you said earlier not much else stands out as an alternative, so that'd be good enough to me if I were you. Perhaps your friends are too much of a fan and expected more of the film. But if you enjoyed TFA I don't think you'd be bored with this one. You might not like it as much, but you won't find it boring.


ta, might wait a teeny bit longer until I get baked and watch it


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 4, 2017)

For darth I thought they definitely changed up his  gorget.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 5, 2017)

I really enjoyed it, FWIW.  I enjoyed the nods to the expanded universe too.


----------



## CNT36 (Jan 6, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> These fellas sum it up far better than me (although the forced wackiness is irritating) -




Red Letter Media Mr. Plinkett Talks About Rogue One  :
Red Letter Media Mr. Plinkett Responds to Comments on his Video Commenting on Disney’s Star Wars Rogue One!  :


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 6, 2017)

Vader's helmet wasn't shiny until Empire so that's some minute detail continuity going on!


----------



## xenon (Jan 6, 2017)

Saw this on Monday.

Full of plot holes and implausibly one sided fight scenes, clichés, mostly useless storm troopers, gantries with no handrails... That's Star Wars.

I liked it. I lolled a couple of ttimes at K2S0 but appreciated the fact it was a darker film. Rebel insurgency tactics in crowded areas. Vader being properly menacing again.


----------



## xenon (Jan 6, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Friends are telling me not to bother unless I fancy a snooze though


It's different to FA. Doesn't have the light fun knowing dialogue and a character like Fin. But it shows you a bit more of the SW universe, the stakes and internal struggles on both sides.

Course it's still got robots, alieans, spaceships and lazers. pew, pew etc.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 6, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> there's also fuck all else out now to watch. Arrival maybe.



Arrival is brilliant.

Saw Rogue One last night.
Liked it.

Was expecting Bothan spies, then realised I was thinking of the wrong Death Star.
The second one.

The one which had the exact same reactor flaw.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2017)

I asked my 11 year old nephew his opinion and he said that is was good, but that he fell asleep watching it


----------



## xenon (Jan 6, 2017)

Oh yeah. Many Bothans died to bring us this information.

Who designed the second one anyway.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 6, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I asked my 11 year old nephew his opinion and he said that is was good, but that he fell asleep watching it



I wouldn't gauge that film on an 11 year old's opinion.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 6, 2017)

xenon said:


> Oh yeah. Many Bothans died to bring us this information.
> 
> Who designed the second one anyway.



I reckon they followed the blueprint for the original - I mean, they weren't aware of the flaw in the first...


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 6, 2017)

8ball said:


> I wouldn't gauge that film on an 11 year old's opinion.



That said, my 7 year old nephew totally got it. But he's turning out to be a Star Wars freak


----------



## 8ball (Jan 6, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> That said, my 7 year old nephew totally got it. But he's turning out to be a Star Wars freak



Hang on, are we talking about Rogue One or Arrival now?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2017)

8ball said:


> I wouldn't gauge that film on an 11 year old's opinion.


I don't see why not. His opinion is just as valid as yours or mine. And Star Wars films are kids' films primarily.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 6, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't see why not. His opinion is just as valid as yours or mine. And Star Wars films are kids' films primarily.



Ok, yeah - thought you were talking about Arrival.  Adult themes on loss and death and time...


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 6, 2017)

8ball said:


> Hang on, are we talking about Rogue One or Arrival now?



Rogue One, I believe


----------



## xenon (Jan 6, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> I reckon they followed the blueprint for the original - I mean, they weren't aware of the flaw in the first...



Tarkin had the archive blown up though. I guess they had a copy somewhere and don't do disaster recovery planning or  software audits in the Empire...


</reality>


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 6, 2017)

My 19 year old cousin fell asleep midway through the cinema.
Her words, 'boring, overrated and sad."
But then, she's NEVER watched a Star Wars movie and Rogue One was just a lot of noise.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 6, 2017)

xenon said:


> Tarkin had the archive blown up though. I guess they had a copy somewhere and don't do disaster recovery planning or  software audits in the Empire...
> 
> 
> </reality>



Yeah, there were some very curious IT practices going on in the film generally.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2017)

8ball said:


> Hang on, are we talking about Rogue One or Arrival now?


What's this thread called?


----------



## xenon (Jan 6, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> My 19 year old cousin fell asleep midway through the cinema.
> Her words, 'boring, overrated and sad."
> But then, she's NEVER watched a Star Wars movie and Rogue One was just a lot of noise.



It's one for the fans really, kids or adult. It wouldn't be much fun as your first SW film as you haven't got the context. It's a film where we all pretty much new how it would end because we've seen the chronological follow on.


----------



## xenon (Jan 6, 2017)

8ball said:


> Yeah, there were some very curious IT practices going on in the film generally.



You've prob seen this but was a bit of fun.
From Tape Drives to Memory Orbs, the Data Formats of Star Wars Suck (Spoilers)


----------



## 8ball (Jan 6, 2017)

xenon said:


> You've prob seen this but was a bit of fun.
> From Tape Drives to Memory Orbs, the Data Formats of Star Wars Suck (Spoilers)



No, hadn't seen that.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 6, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't see why not. His opinion is just as valid as yours or mine. And Star Wars films are kids' films primarily.


Lots of kids liked the prequels, so fuck em, what do they know.

Star wars films should be made to appeal to their true audience of sad old men. Like me.


----------



## strung out (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## CosmikRoger (Jan 6, 2017)

I took my 10 yr old son to see this tonight and we both loved it, better than any of the other new stuff. Loads of spaceships flying about shooting each other, Darth Vader, amusing robots, loads of lazer guns going pew pew, man it was just like it was 40 years ago. Good fun all round and would recommend


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2017)

strung out said:


> View attachment 98375 View attachment 98376 View attachment 98377 View attachment 98378



This is fantastic


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 7, 2017)

Just to add...the mere presence of Mads Mikkelson and starting the film in Iceland probably had more than a little bit of influence into me liking it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 7, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> These fellas sum it up far better than me (although the forced wackiness is irritating) -




I hate how the internet has provided a platform for people who never leave their mothers' basements and really probably never should.


----------



## T & P (Jan 7, 2017)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Just to add...the mere presence of Mads Mikkelson and starting the film in Iceland probably had more than a little bit of influence into me liking it.


I thought the locations were superb and added to the great visual experience of the film while adhering to the original trilogy's feel.

I really can't comprehend how Lucas, the creator of such a wonderful universe, could have lost the plot so much with the prequels. How many real outdoor location scenes did he bother to do in the entire prequel three-film span? One? Two?

It's been extremely satisfying as well as a big relief that both TFA and RO have gone back to basics and captured the feel of the original trilogy. Rogue One arguably in even a better way than TFA.

Whereas I really enjoyed TFA I didn't have the urge to watch it a second time at the cinema I am having with with RO. I can't wait to watch it again, and I think I would put it in front of TFA in my favourite Star Wars list, which probably has now to read thus:

V
IV
RO
VI (would be third but for the fucking ewoks)
VII
III
II
I


----------



## emanymton (Jan 8, 2017)

T & P said:


> V
> IV
> RO
> VI (would be third but for the fucking ewoks)
> ...


Snap


----------



## A380 (Jan 8, 2017)

T & P said:


> I thought the locations were superb and added to the great visual experience of the film while adhering to the original trilogy's feel.
> 
> I really can't comprehend how Lucas, the creator of such a wonderful universe, could have lost the plot so much with the prequels. How many real outdoor location scenes did he bother to do in the entire prequel three-film span? One? Two?
> 
> ...


Where does Caravan of Courage (an Ewok adventure) feature on your list?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2017)

Where are people so down on the Ewoks? They're brilliant - the Ewok disco is one the best bits of Return of The Jedi.


----------



## T & P (Jan 8, 2017)

A380 said:


> Where does Caravan of Courage (an Ewok adventure) feature on your list?


I must have missed that one somehow.


----------



## T & P (Jan 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Where are people so down on the Ewoks? They're brilliant - the Ewok disco is one the best bits of Return of The Jedi.


----------



## A380 (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## A380 (Jan 8, 2017)

or Ewoks, the Battle for Endor






Or indeed:


----------



## kabbes (Jan 8, 2017)

The Clone Wars and Rebels series are way better than any of I, II and III


----------



## Santino (Jan 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> The Clone Wars and Rebels series are way better than any of I, II and III


No they aren't.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 9, 2017)

Santino said:


> No they aren't.


They fucking are, you bastard.  You utter bastard.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 9, 2017)

I think I've seen the first Rebels shorts and maybe a 1hour one....but not caught the series.

I'm a bit confused by the chronology of the clones wars. There was an animated version thena cgi type version wasn't there? 

Ive purchaseda few of them but fuck knowswhat order to watch them in.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> They fucking are, you bastard.  You utter bastard.


The clone wars varies massively in quality. Some of it is quite good some of it is dire, most if its just meh. 
I got bored of rebels in season 2 just dull.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 9, 2017)

emanymton said:


> The clone wars varies massively in quality. Some of it is quite good some of it is dire, most if its just meh.
> I got bored of rebels in season 2 just dull.


First three series of clone wars was pretty shite, I grant you. The last few series were good though.  Ahsoka was a great character by the end.

I like Rebels a lot.  Chopper is the best of all the droids.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> First three series of clone wars was pretty shite, I grant you. The last few series were good though.  Ahsoka was a great character by the end.
> 
> I like Rebels a lot.  Chopper is the best of all the droids.


Yeah Ahsoka goes from being really shit to the best character.

I believe there is a guide somewhere on the Internet that shows the best episodes to watch and in what order. I might give it a go one day.

I quite liked series one of rebels but apart from the longer opening episode series 2 bored me to tears. So I gave up on it. But yeah Chopper is OK, apparently he is in the background somewhere in rogue one.


----------



## Santino (Jan 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> First three series of clone wars was pretty shite, I grant you. The last few series were good though.  Ahsoka was a great character by the end.
> 
> I like Rebels a lot.  Chopper is the best of all the droids.


In which Clone Wars series do they visit that crappy planet with three very powerful Force users and it's just a whole shitshow?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 9, 2017)

Tried two goes at watching this now. First time I got bored about half way through, this time I lasted longer, but I got bored with all the pew pew pew space fighting. Maybe I watched it too late at night. I'll try again in a couple of months. It looks very nice but it feels so. . Flat. 

What's this rebels thing everyone is talking about? Was there a TV series spin off??


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 9, 2017)

A380 said:


> or Ewoks, the Battle for Endor



Is that Pete Burns at the back there?


----------



## kabbes (Jan 10, 2017)

Santino said:


> In which Clone Wars series do they visit that crappy planet with three very powerful Force users and it's just a whole shitshow?


Season three.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 10, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Tried two goes at watching this now. First time I got bored about half way through, this time I lasted longer, but I got bored with all the pew pew pew space fighting. Maybe I watched it too late at night. I'll try again in a couple of months. It looks very nice but it feels so. . Flat.
> 
> What's this rebels thing everyone is talking about? Was there a TV series spin off??




Star Wars Rebels - Wikipedia


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 10, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> Star Wars Rebels - Wikipedia


Oh, a cartoon. 
Not that cartoons are bad, but a 3D CGI cartoon. No thanks.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 10, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh, a cartoon.
> Not that cartoons are bad, but a 3D CGI cartoon. No thanks.


None of us asked you to watch it, actually.  Your "no thanks" is unnecessary.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 10, 2017)

kabbes said:


> None of us asked you to watch it, actually.  Your "no thanks" is unnecessary.


Correct. I found out about it when I read the link and I thought "no thanks" that's not for me.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 10, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Correct. I found out about it when I read the link and I thought "no thanks" that's not for me.


Who are you thanking?

My request to you, had I been asked for an opinion, would have been for you to _not_ watch it, on the grounds that you're a miserable bastard when it comes to watching things.  So "no thanks" means that you reject my request and actually intend to watch it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 10, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Who are you thanking?
> 
> My request to you, had I been asked for an opinion, would have been for you to _not_ watch it, on the grounds that you're a miserable bastard when it comes to watching things.  So "no thanks" means that you reject my request and actually intend to watch it.


Easy tiger. 
It's just a turn of phrase.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 14, 2017)

Nailed it.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 15, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Nailed it.



How old is she about 11! What does she know about star wars. 

Actally I agree with a lot of what she says, but still really enjoyed the film.


----------



## A380 (Jan 16, 2017)

Went to see it again with ms A320 as she didn't join me when it opened. Still brilliant.

Saw it in 2d rather than 3d this time and the CGI generated 'old' human characters seemed much more real.


----------



## T & P (Feb 8, 2017)

So the home release date has been leaked to be 28 March, in the US at least.

I'll be getting the blu ray version regardless of content if it just comes to a few quid's difference. Not that I expect it to have much extra content vs the DVD release. Having said that this is the one and only film ever where I'd be tempted to buy an extended/ special edition if they were genuinely going to include a substantial amount of deleted scenes, given the by now legendary amount of original footage that was reshot.

Was there a special edition of The Force Awakens ever released? If so, anyone here got it and was it worth the extra dosh/ wait? I've always been a bit wary of such releases.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 8, 2017)

personaly if it isn't main sequence then I don't give a fuck. Rogue on will get downloaded yes but so far as I am concerned I stole the death star plans ages ago when playing Dark Forces

But still... I can't wait for it to be leaked


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 8, 2017)

As well as the standard Blu Ray release of Force Awakens, there was a 3D Collectors Edition released in November. It had "additional deleted scenes, behind-the-scenes conversations with cast and crew, and revealing, never-before released audio commentary by director J.J. Abrams".

It was 4 discs and had 3D Blu Ray, Blu Ray, HD Digital and DVD versions of the movie as well. Quite a few people were pissed off that they had to buy that version to get all the extras.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 8, 2017)

But where were the Bothans? Everyone knows that many Bothan spies died to get these plans.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 8, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> But where were the Bothans? Everyone knows that many Bothan spies died to get these plans.


Everyone also knows that was the OTHER Deathstar.


----------



## T & P (Feb 8, 2017)

Lazy Llama said:


> As well as the standard Blu Ray release of Force Awakens, there was a 3D Collectors Edition released in November. It had "additional deleted scenes, behind-the-scenes conversations with cast and crew, and revealing, never-before released audio commentary by director J.J. Abrams".
> 
> It was 4 discs and had 3D Blu Ray, Blu Ray, HD Digital and DVD versions of the movie as well. Quite a few people were pissed off that they had to buy that version to get all the extras.


Mmm... doesn't do it for me. Whereas I would have liked a few more deleted scenes/ commentary, I would have not had a need for multiple copies of the film on various platforms, which presumably they used as justification to charge fuck knows how much for the edition.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## xenon (Feb 8, 2017)

IS that Clone Wars stuff worth watching? Presume it's not canon.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 8, 2017)

xenon said:


> IS that Clone Wars stuff worth watching? Presume it's not canon.


It's canon - there were two things, Star Wars:Clone Wars and Star Wars:_The_ Clone Wars and I think they're both canon.
I started watching but, nah, didn't like them. Not tried Star Wars:Rebels which is the current animated thing.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 8, 2017)

Clone Wars is, IIRC how many series there are, shit for three series, okay for one series and then good for two series.  And totally worth it for the good stuff at the end... if you're a Star Wars nut.

I love Rebels but that may just be me.

All canon, yes.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 8, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Clone Wars is, IIRC how many series there are, shit for three series, okay for one series and then good for two series.  And totally worth it for the good stuff at the end... if you're a Star Wars nut.
> 
> I love Rebels but that may just be me.
> 
> All canon, yes.


Rebels is great, that episode where the mandalorian woman fights the blind jedi to truly master the darksabre is great. Even though she is no force weilder that innate 'foce sensitivity' gives an edge. And it was an emotional training fight.

Also: thrawn rescued from the oblivion of 'star wars legends' and really creepy in rebels. 

Still waiting for a rogue one torrent so haven't read the thread. Just waiting on a torrent and everytime I see this thread bumped I get a hope. A new hope


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 8, 2017)

Lazy Llama said:


> It's canon - there were two things, Star Wars:Clone Wars and Star Wars:_The_ Clone Wars and I think they're both canon.
> I started watching but, nah, didn't like them. Not tried Star Wars:Rebels which is the current animated thing.


its got Darth Maul in it riding his torso ontop of a robot crabby thing


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 8, 2017)

Didn't like Maul the first time round, not sure Half-a-Maul is any more attractive!


----------



## xenon (Feb 8, 2017)

I'll grab them for rainy days then.


----------



## chilango (Feb 8, 2017)

What about the Lego Star Wars series? Is that canon?

It's very good...


----------



## kabbes (Feb 8, 2017)

Nothing pre-Disney other than the six films are canon.  Disney retconned it all into oblivion.

Not even Knights of the Old Republic is canon any more


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 8, 2017)

yep. Turns out I didn't steal the death star plans in the game Dark Forces. And all those tie fighter/x wing missons? not real either


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 8, 2017)

oh the one fly in Rebels otherwise sound ointment is that wanker Ezra. Think of all of luke skwalkers most boorish and whiny early traits stuffed into one kid.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 8, 2017)

On the other hand, Chopper is what you get if you make R2D2 entertaining.  He's brIlliant.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 8, 2017)

Lazy Llama said:


> Everyone also knows that was the OTHER Deathstar.



And third time around they just found a sanitation geezer who inexplicably knew from memory the entire layout and function of a planet-sized space weapon thingy.


----------



## emanymton (Feb 9, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Nothing pre-Disney other than the six films are canon.  Disney retconned it all into oblivion.
> 
> Not even Knights of the Old Republic is canon any more


The appearance of a hammerhead cruiser in Rogue One gives me hope.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 10, 2017)

Ahsoka Tano.

The greatest character not to appear in films...yet.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 10, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


> Ahsoka Tano.
> 
> The greatest character not to appear in films...yet.


This is truth.


----------



## T & P (Mar 17, 2017)

It seems that the best scene in the film (for me at least) was a last-minute addition and it almost didn't happen...



> Edwards also told _Fandago_ that the film's brutal final scene with Darth Vader, which sees him cut through a horde of rebel fighters attempting to get the plans safely off Scarif, was also a last-minute addition.
> 
> "He arrives and obliterates the Calamari ship, and then the blockade runner gets out just in time and he pursues the blockade runner. And then Jabez was like, 'I think we need to get Darth on that ship,' and I thought, yeah, that's a brilliant idea and would love to do it, but there's no way they're going to let us do it. It's a big number and we had, what, like 3 or 4 months before release. Kathy [Kennedy] came in and Jabez thought, f*ck it, and pitched her this idea, and she loved it. Suddenly within a week or two we were at Pinewood shooting that scene."



Blu-Ray comes out on 10 April. Just days before my birthday. A number of hints have been dropped to my better half.


----------



## emanymton (Mar 17, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


> Ahsoka Tano.
> 
> The greatest character not to appear in films...yet.



Star Wars: The Clone Wars (film) - Wikipedia

She was even on the poster


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 18, 2017)

ehh a curates egg for me. On the one hand it was pretty good when it came to the action and computer cushing was OK- everything was all good there. But for all the talk of the force there was not enough of it. Basically I felt cheated out of a lightsabre duel. But yes THAT vader moment was good and tere are lots of elements that were sick. Some quality x wing action for starters. Ends well also, no messiness.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm not a huge fan of 'Rebels' but if you can get the chance to see the final minute of the latest episode (20) you really ought to - a really nice moment that works nostalgically and as an intervention and update on a very beloved character.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 19, 2017)

Watched it again Friday 3rd time

still love it


----------



## starfish (Mar 19, 2017)

Watched it for first time last night. Aye, pretty good.


----------



## T & P (Mar 19, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> ehh a curates egg for me. On the one hand it was pretty good when it came to the action and computer cushing was OK- everything was all good there. But for all the talk of the force there was not enough of it. Basically I felt cheated out of a lightsabre duel. But yes THAT vader moment was good and tere are lots of elements that were sick. Some quality x wing action for starters. Ends well also, no messiness.


The film had been set out from its conception to be a war film and about the Rebels' struggle, so the absence of the Force is to be expected. Also the timeline would make it tricky to explain, as at the time the only two Jedi left, Yoda and Obi Wan, were in hiding.

I loved the fact that the film focused on different aspects of the SW universe. I wouldn't mimd another spin-off with the Empire being the main focus, actually. Perhaps following a Stormtrooper unit as the terrorise the galaxy.


----------



## oneflewover (Mar 19, 2017)

T & P said:


> I wouldn't mimd another spin-off with the Empire being the main focus, actually. Perhaps following a Stormtrooper unit as the terrorise the galaxy.


Maybe to find out why they are so easily beat by inferior numbers.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 19, 2017)

Can't believe they stole the Death Star plans!!!!!!


----------



## ska invita (Mar 24, 2017)

Finally watched
Got a strong ww2 vibe from it...some of the moustaches, costumes and accents gave it a real anglo/french vive la resistance feel
Thats kind of what original SW was - ww2 in space - but this took it there further with the stylisitics



Kesher said:


> The more make-up the better. That's what I say! Oh...and  high heels as well.


your post may be three months old, but since no one one picked you up on - is there anything you do on these boards that doesnt involve perving on teenage girls?


----------



## Cid (Mar 24, 2017)

ska invita said:


> Finally watched
> Got a strong ww2 vibe from it...some of the moustaches, costumes and accents gave it a real anglo/french vive la resistance feel
> Thats kind of what original SW was - ww2 in space - but this took it there further with the stylisitics
> 
> ...



Er... Isn't Felicity Jones in her 30s?

I mean still a stupid post, but...


----------



## Cid (Mar 24, 2017)

I came across this while browsing samurai armour yesterday (as you do).







120 hours of work, yours for only £4,500 (ex VAT). Arashi Nio-Dō Yoroi armour, nothing to do with star wars IP of course. Nope. Definitely not. Dunno why I'm posting it on this thread really.


----------



## binka (Mar 24, 2017)

Finally watched it last night (thanks kodi) and not only is it much better than Force Awakens it's my favourite of all the Star Wars films


----------



## ska invita (Mar 24, 2017)

I watched it last night too...i agree with Mike from Half in the Bag: the best fan fiction film ever... but not the best Star Wars film


----------



## T & P (Mar 24, 2017)

binka said:


> Finally watched it last night (thanks kodi) and not only is it much better than Force Awakens it's my favourite of all the Star Wars films


I wouldn't necessarily put it at the very top of my list (Empire does it for me), but I'd certainly rate it top three with Empire and A New Hope. Can't wait to watch it again.

Incidentally (and those who haven't seen the film should obviously avoid this link), Gareth Edwards has just told the background story to *that* Vader scene. Very enjoyable watch:

The Director of ‘Rogue One’ Reveals the Secrets of That Crazy Vader Scene


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 24, 2017)

There is some discussion at the moment about the next film - it appears that Tatooine, Endor and Mustafa may feature. This would surely suggest (if true) that Vader's story still looms large within the arc of this particular trilogy. As long as I don't have to watch a bloody Ewok again I will be happy.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 24, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


> As long as I don't have to watch a bloody Ewok again I will be happy.



What if the Ewok has just been shot or cleaved in two with a light sabre or something?


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 24, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> What if the Ewok has just been shot or cleaved in two with a light sabre or something?



Arrrgh! Curse you!!


----------



## Supine (Mar 24, 2017)

Watched it this week. Think I'm in the minority's because I wasn't impressed. 

The series hasn't moved on much since 77 or whenever I saw the first film for my birthday. Death Star - check, Walkers - check, Flying between stuff - check. 

Robot was good. Nice to see a beach in the series. Very formulaic though. 6/10.

Last 20 seconds was good but can't work how they filmed it...


----------



## T & P (Mar 24, 2017)

Supine said:


> Watched it this week. Think I'm in the minority's because I wasn't impressed.
> 
> The series hasn't moved on much since 77 or whenever I saw the first film for my birthday. Death Star - check, Walkers - check, Flying between stuff - check.
> 
> ...


Well, given that it was conceived as a spin-off tale solely devoted to telling the story of the rebel forces who stole the Desth Star's plans, it should be hardly surprising that the Death Star features heavily and that the film has the same feel and look as A New Hope


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 24, 2017)

I liked it at the time but have no desire to watch it again. Left me a bit cold tbh.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 25, 2017)

Supine said:


> Watched it this week. Think I'm in the minority's because I wasn't impressed.
> 
> The series hasn't moved on much since 77 or whenever I saw the first film for my birthday. Death Star - check, Walkers - check, Flying between stuff - check.
> 
> ...



Pretty sure Walkers (AT-AT) made their first appearance in Empire. The revamped New Hope had some AT-ST put in but they weren't in the original.


----------



## nuffsaid (Mar 27, 2017)

Finally got to see this over the weekend, (mistakenly with a bottle of wine so it went a bit fuzzy towards the end - didn't get the Stardust reasoning).

My biggest gripe - The beginning of IV when the ship carrying the plans with Leia is captured, Vader says to Leia that she's part of the rebellion and they know the plans were 'intercepted'. Leia lies saying, oh no I'm not I'm on a diplomatic mission, etc, etc.

But their ship blatantly escaped out of the rebel mothership and Vader nearly got in, how could she expect to deny that. SW fan at work says they got away into light speed and so the capture seen at the beginning of IV, Vader wouldn't know if it was the same vessel. Like they don't have digital signatures or something to know what ship is what... That's like me jumping a red light with a cop-car behind that doesn't come after me immediately but 5 miles down the road he catches up and pulls me over and says
'oi, you jumped a red light back there'
'me officer, don't know what you're talking about, I'm on a diplomatic mission'
'you're nicked me old mucker!'

Also the plans weren't 'intercepted' they weren't sent wirelessly, they were passed through the door on a nicked hard drive.

And yes something was off with Vader, might just be because it was a different guy in the suit, he moved too easily and the dialogue was out of character, but his head-neck area didn't seem right...even in my wine-infused state I kept focusing on his neck to work out what was wrong.

But apart from that it was good - it kept faith with the originals, all good.
Turtle style ships were rubbish, Superman-type ship was bril.


----------



## emanymton (Mar 27, 2017)

nuffsaid said:


> Finally got to see this over the weekend, (mistakenly with a bottle of wine so it went a bit fuzzy towards the end - didn't get the Stardust reasoning).
> 
> My biggest gripe - The beginning of IV when the ship carrying the plans with Leia is captured, Vader says to Leia that she's part of the rebellion and they know the plans were 'intercepted'. Leia lies saying, oh no I'm not I'm on a diplomatic mission, etc, etc.
> 
> ...


Agree I don't know why they did it like that. It could have worked just as well with someone rushing to transmit the plans and them cut to Leia receiving them. And it would have matched up better.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 27, 2017)

T & P said:


> The film had been set out from its conception to be a war film and about the Rebels' struggle, so the absence of the Force is to be expected. Also the timeline would make it tricky to explain, as at the time the only two Jedi left, Yoda and Obi Wan, were in hiding.


Oh I knew all along it was going to be light on the force-usage but had hoped for at least one lightsabre duel- invent another jedi-in-hiding. Or a grey force user. A rival sith faction, it could have happened. 

although one good thing it showed was how fucked you are up against a sith lord and have no force user allies, he went through them like he was grinding up suasage meat.


----------



## T & P (Mar 27, 2017)

IIRC, in A New Hope the plans were described by Vader as both being 'intercepted' and 'beamed' at various times. I read the other day an interview with one of Rogue One's crew in which he explained the mention of both terms in A New Hope put them in a bit of a pickle when writing the script.

ETA: they were also described by the Imperial officer Vader nearly chokes to death in that boardroom meeting as 'stolen data tapes'. Which I guess is why they had to come up with the idea of downloading the data onto a tape, and then running to the comms tower to beam them up


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 27, 2017)

with todays ideas of tech you could say that the mandalorians hacked the empires files, and palpatine calls it all fake news


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 27, 2017)

Watched this again last night and I enjoyed it more. The only thing that really lets it down is the mystifyingly crap acting and accents from the otherwise talented and capable Forest Whittaker and Felicity Jones. I can only assume the director specifically told Jones to deliver every line in the style of a bad American actor pretending to be British.


----------



## T & P (Mar 28, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> although one good thing it showed was how fucked you are up against a sith lord and have no force user allies, he went through them like he was grinding up suasage meat.


For someone who is aware of SW's expanded universe but have never consumed any of it, the Vader scene in Rogue One felt pivotal and the fulfilling of of a long-awaited character trait that had until now been absent from the films.

We all know of Vader's ruthlessness and fear-inspiring reputation. Yet we hadn't seen that much evilness from him in the films. Other than choking a few rebels and a couple of his own troops, he had until now lived on reputation. Yet in the comics and other expanded universe he murders people as frequently and gruesomely as you would expect a feared archvillain to do.

So it was just fantastic to finally see him on the silver screen being the feared demon everyone thought of him as. His levitating of a rebel soldier against the ceiling and cutting him in half as he walks underneath him has to be the greatest Vader moment yet seen. Regardless of any debate regarding the manner of the delivery of the Death Star plans to Leia, that Vader scene is what the the SW film saga had been missing all along, and finally got.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 28, 2017)

T & P said:


> For someone who is aware of SW's expanded universe but have never consumed any of it, the Vader scene in Rogue One felt pivotal and the fulfilling of of a long-awaited character trait that had until now been absent from the films.
> 
> We all know of Vader's ruthlessness and fear-inspiring reputation. Yet we hadn't seen that much evilness from him in the films. Other than choking a few rebels and a couple of his own troops, he had until now lived on reputation. Yet in the comics and other expanded universe he murders people as frequently and gruesomely as you would expect a feared archvillain to do.
> 
> So it was just fantastic to finally see him on the silver screen being the feared demon everyone thought of him as. His levitating of a rebel soldier against the ceiling and cutting him in half as he walks underneath him has to be the greatest Vader moment yet seen. Regardless of any debate regarding the manner of the delivery of the Death Star plans to Leia, that Vader scene is what the the SW film saga had been missing all along, and finally got.


I've got some amazing Vader comics from 2016, a run of three comics per story thing on .CBR file so if you want them pm yer mail to me. You really really get that vader in em. Can't say more without spoilers on that, but well worth an idle 40 mins


----------



## nuffsaid (Mar 29, 2017)

T & P said:


> For someone who is aware of SW's expanded universe but have never consumed any of it, the Vader scene in Rogue One felt pivotal and the fulfilling of of a long-awaited character trait that had until now been absent from the films.
> 
> We all know of Vader's ruthlessness and fear-inspiring reputation. Yet we hadn't seen that much evilness from him in the films. Other than choking a few rebels and a couple of his own troops, he had until now lived on reputation. Yet in the comics and other expanded universe he murders people as frequently and gruesomely as you would expect a feared archvillain to do.
> 
> So it was just fantastic to finally see him on the silver screen being the feared demon everyone thought of him as. His levitating of a rebel soldier against the ceiling and cutting him in half as he walks underneath him has to be the greatest Vader moment yet seen. Regardless of any debate regarding the manner of the delivery of the Death Star plans to Leia, that Vader scene is what the the SW film saga had been missing all along, and finally got.



Thinking about it, as he's that good/bad* ( *- delete as appropriate) maybe the Empire don't really need a Deathstar, just drop in Vader, and someone to clean his boots and he can rip through any rebel base.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 29, 2017)

Vader seems a lot better with the lightsaber and using The Force in R1 than he is in ANH, ESB and RoTJ.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 29, 2017)

Lazy Llama said:


> Vader seems a lot better with the lightsaber and using The Force in R1 than he is in ANH, ESB and RoTJ.


But arguably not as good as he is in Star Wars Rebels


----------



## T & P (Mar 29, 2017)

Lazy Llama said:


> Vader seems a lot better with the lightsaber and using The Force in R1 than he is in ANH, ESB and RoTJ.


He's years older in ESB and RoTJ and his body is more wrecked than most, Bacta tanks or not, so pehaps he was getting on a bit.

ANH takes place 10 minutes after R1 ends, so not so much of an excuse there


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 29, 2017)

It's easy to make the argument that he was holding back in all the original trilogy duels. Against Obi he was playing along with whole let them think they're escaping ploy and mugging him off, Empire and Jedi he needs the boy alive.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 29, 2017)

Second watch and it all felt a bit flat.

The music, acting, and the jokes didn't work for me.

It does look absolutely stunning though. And the Vader bit was great.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 1, 2017)

finally watched this

the fact that Vader did not look like a burn victim in a biomedical suit is my only criticism...


----------



## T & P (Apr 1, 2017)

Ax^ said:


> finally watched this
> 
> the fact that Vader did not look like a burn victim in a biomedical suit is my only criticism...


But he wears the same suit and has (broadly) the same look through every other SW film...


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 1, 2017)

the  green cross fella was older


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 1, 2017)

plus the weight of the suit






*shakes geek hat at the sky*


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 1, 2017)

Ax^ said:


> plus the weight of the suit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


right. You know how Jedi can Force Jump? You know that a lightsabre handles like a broadsword but they twirl it about like an epee because of force assistance? Its why non force users don't wield the blade. Its near useless unless you can do it with combat magic. Vaders suit is only a fraction, a fallback device. The majority of the time he is vibing on pure dark energy, so the machine suit doesn't slow him down


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 2, 2017)

it would limit his fluidity of movement


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## T & P (Apr 14, 2017)

Well, thanks to my better half's birthday present I've just been able to watch it for the second time overall, and I would reaffirm my opinion that this is for me one of the top three SW films ever released.

The space battle scene in the third act is simply epic, and the wrap-up scene involving Darrh Vader leading to A New Hope is alone worth the price of admission.


----------



## mojo pixy (Apr 14, 2017)

Bloody hells, has anyone else seen the sequel to _Rogue One?_ It's Called _A New Hope_, and no spoilers but the CGI on Leia and Tarkin is fucking astounding!


----------



## xenon (Apr 14, 2017)

T & P said:


> Well, thanks to my better half's birthday present I've just been able to watch it for the second time overall, and I would reaffirm my opinion that this is for me one of the top three SW films ever released.
> 
> The space battle scene in the third act is simply epic, and the wrap-up scene involving Darrh Vader leading to A New Hope is alone worth the price of admission.



Heh. I've litraly just finished watching it again. Only the second time since the cineme end of last year.

Agree. Still one of the best. ANH, Rogue1 are my top 2. The weird data storage media anomalies and general crapshooting of the various troopers, sand, storm and death, still don't irk me that much.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 14, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> right. You know how Jedi can Force Jump? You know that a lightsabre handles like a broadsword but they twirl it about like an epee because of force assistance? Its why non force users don't wield the blade. Its near useless unless you can do it with combat magic. Vaders suit is only a fraction, a fallback device. The majority of the time he is vibing on pure dark energy, so the machine suit doesn't slow him down


General Grievous, Han Solo and Finn all used a lightsabre


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 15, 2017)

5t3IIa said:


> General Grievous, Han Solo and Finn all used a lightsabre


Used yes.  mastered? no. look how shit finn was. Thats why I say near useless

and grievous...theres reasons. Comic book reasons. I'll get back to you agter research...


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 15, 2017)

right grevous is a droid mixed with the force SO THERE and:



> Due to the weightlessness of plasma and the strong gyroscopic effect generated by it, lightsabers required a great deal of strength and dexterity to wield, and it was extremely difficult—and dangerous—for the untrained to attempt using. However, in the hands of an expert of the Force, the lightsaber was a weapon to be greatly respected and feared.
> 
> Basically, the Jedi order is an order of discipline, and a demonstration of that discipline is the use of their chosen weapon. To the general public the light saber would be nearly anachronistic by the time of the events of the original movies. Pointed to by Obi-Wan saying that it
> 
> ...


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 16, 2017)

If you liked it...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 20, 2017)

Just downloaded/watched it.

Hmmmm, 7/10.

Vader at the end the best bit by a mile.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 21, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> right grevous is a droid mixed with the force SO THERE and:



Grievous is a cyborg, not a droid. He started life as a biological being but replaced most of himself with robot parts. 

Droids can't use the force.


----------



## Who PhD (Apr 21, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just downloaded/watched it.
> 
> Hmmmm, 7/10.
> 
> Vader at the end the best bit by a mile.


Yes, nothing reminds me of the universal appeal of Star Wars than Vader slaughtering people with his lightsabre and smashing them against the bulkhead with his mind.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 22, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> Yes, nothing reminds me of the universal appeal of Star Wars than Vader slaughtering people with his lightsabre and smashing them against the bulkhead with his mind.


I read some Vader comics, new ones, in the run up to this film. Spoilers if you ever intend to read them. Theres one story where Palpatine just survives an assassination attempt and a mini officers rebellion. This raw kid through the story climbs up as a proper Imperial, trusted by all and sees Vader as mentor. He helps save the Empire and is being touted as the new bright young turk. At the end vader tells him 
'I have one lesson to show you. Never tolerate rivals'

Then force throws him off a high balcony. THATS quality vader


----------



## T & P (Apr 22, 2017)

I feel so left out by my lack of exposure to books and comics in the SW universe. My friends and family think of me as a SW nerd, even though I try to (unsuccessfully) tell them that there is this whole expanded universe of books, comics and cartoons the _serious_ fans all know about but I do not.

If I were to try a new medium to enhance my SW knowledge, which one should I go for? Cartoons? Comics? I care little for anything that embraces the Lucas prequels. Not sure if I can be arsed with spin-off novels, but I'm open to suggestions. Anything that shows Vader at his evil best does sound appealing.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 22, 2017)

T & P said:


> I feel so left out by my lack of exposure to books and comics in the SW universe. My friends and family think of me as a SW nerd, even though I try to (unsuccessfully) tell them that there is this whole expanded universe of books, comics and cartoons the _serious_ fans all know about but I do not.
> 
> If I were to try a new medium to enhance my SW knowledge, which one should I go for? Cartoons? Comics? I care little for anything that embraces the Lucas prequels. Not sure if I can be arsed with spin-off novels, but I'm open to suggestions. Anything that shows Vader at his evil best does sound appealing.


I'll send you the Vader comics if you PM an addy. You'll need something that reads .cbr files tho.. That shouldn't be a mission. For the best, the absolute best star wars novel I would go with Shadows of the Empire. Set between ESB and ROTJ


----------



## T & P (Apr 23, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I'll send you the Vader comics if you PM an addy. You'll need something that reads .cbr files tho.. That shouldn't be a mission. For the best, the absolute best star wars novel I would go with Shadows of the Empire. Set between ESB and ROTJ


Thanks! I'll need to see how I can work out this .cbr file format you speak of. I've got a desktop at work but only an iPad at home (the only place where I would realistically be able to read it). The novel suggestion sounds very appealing indeed and I'll investigate it forthwith


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 23, 2017)

.cbr is just a compressed archive.  cbr  for rar  cbz  for zip.   it just uses a distinct extension so it's recognised by software.


----------



## emanymton (Apr 23, 2017)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> .cbr is just a compressed archive.  cbr  for rar  cbz  for zip.   it just uses a distinct extension so it's recognised by software.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 23, 2017)

T & P said:


> I'll need to see how I can work out this .cbr file format you speak of. I've got a desktop at work but only an iPad at home (the only place where I would realistically be able to read it).


CloudReaders will do it. 
CloudReaders pdf,cbz,cbr on the App Store
There are quite a few other CBR readers on the app store


----------



## kabbes (Apr 23, 2017)

T & P said:


> I feel so left out by my lack of exposure to books and comics in the SW universe. My friends and family think of me as a SW nerd, even though I try to (unsuccessfully) tell them that there is this whole expanded universe of books, comics and cartoons the _serious_ fans all know about but I do not.
> 
> If I were to try a new medium to enhance my SW knowledge, which one should I go for? Cartoons? Comics? I care little for anything that embraces the Lucas prequels. Not sure if I can be arsed with spin-off novels, but I'm open to suggestions. Anything that shows Vader at his evil best does sound appealing.


I would recommend Star Wars: Clone Wars and Star: Wars Rebels.

Clone Wars is a six-season cartoon TV series that started in 2008.  It covers the period between Episodes II and III, i.e. all the _interesting_ part of that whole time period that lasted between Anakin's birth and his fall.  As opposed to the films, which concentrated on the most tedious parts.  Anyway.

The first three seasons of Clone Wars are, I'm sorry to say, a little bit shit.  Not terrible -- certainly watchable if you are a fan of the SW universe.  But the writing is hit-and-miss, a lot of the characters are a bit irritating and the animation isn't the best.

Season four starts to pick up.  Seasons five and six are genuinely good.  They develop some great characters (including out of characters that were irritating in seasons 1-3).  In particular, there is focus on Anakin's own padowan, Ahsoka Tano.  A lot of us think that the Ahsoka of seasons 5 and 6 in particular is the best character in the whole Star Wars canon.

Rebels is another cartoon TV series that started in 2015 (after a mediocre 2014 animated film) and is still ongoing.  It covers the period between Epsides III and IV (or III and Rogue One now, I suppose).  There have been two seasons so far and it was recently announced that there will be four in total.

I liked Rebels from the beginning, although some think it only started to pick up in season 2.  It also has some great characters -- there is genuinely funny recurring comic relief between two of the droids, for example.  Like Clone Wars, its biggest strength is in covering some of the most interesting period of the Star Wars saga, which (at least until Rogue One) had been ignored by the films.  Namely, what is it like living under the jackboot of the Empire.


----------



## Who PhD (Apr 23, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I read some Vader comics, new ones, in the run up to this film. Spoilers if you ever intend to read them. Theres one story where Palpatine just survives an assassination attempt and a mini officers rebellion. This raw kid through the story climbs up as a proper Imperial, trusted by all and sees Vader as mentor. He helps save the Empire and is being touted as the new bright young turk. At the end vader tells him
> 'I have one lesson to show you. Never tolerate rivals'
> 
> Then force throws him off a high balcony. THATS quality vader


Or the bit in that video game where Vader kills that kids parents before making him his pupil just so he can try and use him against Palp.

Oh Darth, you old rogue!


----------



## Santino (Apr 23, 2017)

Everything but the films is sheer hackery.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 23, 2017)

Santino said:


> Everything but the films is sheer hackery.


lies


----------



## Santino (Apr 24, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> lies


Search your feelings.  You know it to be true.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 24, 2017)

Watched about five minutes of Star Wars Rebels. It looks like they decided to save a few quid by hiring dogs instead of humans to do the animation.


----------



## Who PhD (Apr 24, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Watched about five minutes of Star Wars Rebels. It looks like they decided to save a few quid by hiring dogs instead of humans to do the animation.


Rebels is decent.

It is improved however if you believe that Chopper is secretly trying to kill them all at every opportunity, and clearly doesn't give a shit.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 24, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Watched about five minutes of Star Wars Rebels. It looks like they decided to save a few quid by hiring dogs instead of humans to do the animation.


Oops, thought you meant Clone Wars.  Rebels animation is fine, surely?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 24, 2017)

Bit too long for me, I finally got round to watching the whole thing about a month ago. The characters were way to bland for me (apart from mr robot), I can't even remember any of their names. Wasn't even that into the big CGI battle at the end that everyone raves about. One minute of Darth Vader being scary in a film was not enough to make it for me. 
Also, I didn't like the way it joined instantly to a new hope. I'd always imagined that they got the plans and then at some later date when transporting them, they got double crossed or whatever and dobbed into the empire. 

Anyway, it's my daughters (10) favorite of all the star wars films. Somehow this one really got her excited, she didn't really care for the Force Awakens. . . . and quite rightly hates the prequels. 

I would be forcing the original trilogy on her again, but to be honest, now I'm not a little boy anymore I don't really care about them all that much.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 24, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Bit too long for me, I finally got round to watching the whole thing about a month ago. The characters were way to bland for me (apart from mr robot), I can't even remember any of their names. Wasn't even that into the big CGI battle at the end that everyone raves about. One minute of Darth Vader being scary in a film was not enough to make it for me.
> Also, I didn't like the way it joined instantly to a new hope. I'd always imagined that they got the plans and then at some later date when transporting them, they got double crossed or whatever and dobbed into the empire.
> 
> Anyway, it's my daughters (10) favorite of all the star wars films. Somehow this one really got her excited, she didn't really care for the Force Awakens. . . . and quite rightly hates the prequels.
> ...


Positively positive! 
One of the characters was called Gin or something.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 24, 2017)

Why did forest just decide to die? 
My daughter said he was an idiot, but then cried when the robot died.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 24, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Why did forest just decide to die?
> My daughter said he was an idiot, but then cried when the robot died.


What else was he supposed to do?  He could barely walk, let alone sprint like the others did, and they only just made it.  As he said, there wasn't much of him left.  

By the way, his character is the first to properly cross over from the cartoon TV series to the films.  Saw Garrera is from Star Wars: Clone Wars.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 24, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Why did forest just decide to die?
> My daughter said he was an idiot, but then cried when the robot died.


He had no choice they cut his legs along with his part.


----------



## Who PhD (Apr 24, 2017)

kabbes said:


> What else was he supposed to do?  He could barely walk, let alone sprint like the others did, and they only just made it.  As he said, there wasn't much of him left.
> 
> By the way, his character is the first to properly cross over from the cartoon TV series to the films.  Saw Garrera is from Star Wars: Clone Wars.


Is that true?


----------



## Who PhD (Apr 24, 2017)

CNT36 said:


> He had no choice they cut his legs along with his part.


Run Forest Run!


----------



## kabbes (Apr 24, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> Is that true?


Yes, it's true.  Bizarre thing to lie about!

Saw Gerrera


----------



## Who PhD (Apr 24, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Yes, it's true.  Bizarre thing to lie about!
> 
> Saw Gerrera


Well i never.

I wasn't saying you were lying. You could have been mistaken.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 26, 2017)

so after some distance I had a rewatch and liked it more. Still prefer TFA tho.

my complaint about lack of force, well how could I not see that a blind man taking out a TIE fighter with one shot from a hand weapon might, just might be at the very least force sensitive


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 30, 2017)

"$200 million fan film to fix a plot hole."


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 30, 2017)

ferrelhadley said:


> "$200 million fan film to fix a plot hole."


cos thats what investors do... nah this'll be one main storyline film per year plus a 'star wars story' film alternating year on year forever. They paid enough for the franchise, now it will be milked dry. We already have the young han solo origin story in the works.


----------



## Almor (May 2, 2017)

A lot of interesting discussion but does anyone know why so many characters were carrying over sized novelty pens?
:-/


----------



## Lazy Llama (May 2, 2017)

Code cylinders, also referred to as coded rank cylinders and coded key cylinders, were security devices in the shape of short cylinders that were used by the Galactic Empire and, decades later, by the First Order. They contained coded information about their bearers and granted them access to secure areas.


----------



## kabbes (May 2, 2017)

Almor said:


> A lot of interesting discussion but does anyone know why so many characters were carrying over sized novelty pens?
> :-/


On top of what LL said, I'd note that they can't be pens as there is famously no paper in the Star Wars universe.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 2, 2017)




----------



## mwgdrwg (May 3, 2017)

Did they just stick Dart Maul back together after he was chopped in half?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 3, 2017)

mwgdrwg said:


> Did they just stick Dart Maul back together after he was chopped in half?


at one point he was walking around on robot crablegs. I must have missed how he got real legs back


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 3, 2017)

kabbes said:


> On top of what LL said, I'd note that they can't be pens as there is famously no paper in the Star Wars universe.



There are books in the episode viii trailer.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 3, 2017)

oh here we are. don't remember this ep


----------



## kabbes (May 3, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> There are books in the episode viii trailer.


That's an outrage!

The lack of paper is long-since fanon

The first player's handbook even specified that there is no paper in the Star Wars universe, although according to that Star Wars Wikia page this had been relaxed to "rarely" for the second handbook.


----------



## Santino (May 3, 2017)

mwgdrwg said:


> Did they just stick Dart Maul back together after he was chopped in half?





DotCommunist said:


> at one point he was walking around on robot crablegs. I must have missed how he got real legs back



See? Everything but the films is crap. Non-film stuff even positively undermines things that happen in the films.

Darth Maul dead? Oh, no, survived with robot legs.

Boba Fett dead? No, crawled out.

Emperor dead (thus bringing the original trilogy to a triumphant close)? Oh no, projected his consciousness into a fucking clone.


----------



## kabbes (May 3, 2017)

I do agree that I'm not the most fond of the idea of bringing Darth Maul back.  On the other hand, he was one of the best Star Wars characters and had been criminally underused by Lucas.  Bringing him back allowed for some great stories in Clone Wars and Rebels.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 3, 2017)

Maul was one of the better things in the prequels, its true. Rebels didn't over-use him either, and it was able to show us more about holocrons/force stuff/sith/jedi etc. The best bits after the dogfights and swordfights


----------



## DotCommunist (May 3, 2017)

Santino said:


> See? Everything but the films is crap. Non-film stuff even positively undermines things that happen in the films.
> 
> Darth Maul dead? Oh, no, survived with robot legs.
> 
> ...


you know now disney have the power they will be milking every drop. Thrawn is canon because rebels is canon. There will even be a Thrawn origin story. You know this to be true


----------



## Idris2002 (May 12, 2017)

Finally saw this - fantastic stuff. Did exactly what it said on the tin.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 13, 2017)

OK, some more points - the film it reminded me most of was _Force Ten from Navarone, _though I doubt if that was deliberate. I'd known Grand Moff Tarkin was back, baby, via the magic of CGI - but I hadn't realised there'd be so much of him. I thought it worked very well, all things considered.

And I was completely unprepared for Leia's cameo at the very end (I just went _awwww, _when I saw that one). I get what people are saying about how maybe this strikes a bum note with the scenes in ANH where Vader tells her off for lying about her ship's mission. But I don't think that one flies, because after all, we don't know if Leia knows that it was Vader who nearly caught her before her ship jumped to hyperspace and escaped from Scariff.

If diversity was an aim of the casting, they could have had some more people of African origin. But again, I don't think this detracts from the film overall. As for the heroine not having more agency, well that's the point - in wartime "the problems of a few little people don't amount to a hill of beans in this crazy world", to quote another war movie from long ago.

And that was the best thing about I thought - the fact that this one acknowledged that war is fucking awful, and that even the "good guys" end up doing some bloody awful things. That makes it unsuitable for the under-twelves, but it wasn't that kind of movie anyway.

Also, Felicity Jones was refreshingly free of luvvie-esque RADA-isms, unlike the lassie who played Rey in TFA.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 13, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> Also, Felicity Jones was refreshingly free of luvvie-esque RADA-isms, unlike the lassie who played Rey in TFA.



I found Jones almost unbearably plummy, particularly for a character who has lived with rebels and criminals her whole life. Daisy Ridley wasn't perfect in TFA but she had some presence on screen at least.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 13, 2017)

second viewing also made me realise I'd never noticed how long mon mothmas neck is. Went and looked at photos from the older movies and even though its a different person, long neck.


----------



## Santino (May 13, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> OK, some more points - the film it reminded me most of was _Force Ten from Navarone, _though I doubt if that was deliberate.


You mean that film with Harrison Ford in it?


----------



## Idris2002 (May 13, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> I found Jones almost unbearably plummy, particularly for a character who has lived with rebels and criminals her whole life. Daisy Ridley wasn't perfect in TFA but she had some presence on screen at least.



Ridley's character was a straight up Mary Sue though. Whereas Jones was playing a traumatized former child soldier. And I honestly didn't find her accent that plummy.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 13, 2017)

Santino said:


> You mean that film with Harrison Ford in it?


And Ringo's Mrs., and Jaws.


----------



## Santino (May 13, 2017)

The part of Return of the Jedi about blowing up the shield generator is nicked off of Force 10 from Navarone.


----------



## Santino (May 13, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> the* lassie *who played Rey in TFA.


Is there any need for this?


----------



## Idris2002 (May 13, 2017)

Santino said:


> Is there any need for this?


Well master Yoda is trapped down the well, you see.


----------



## kabbes (May 13, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> Ridley's character was a straight up Mary Sue though.


absolutely not.


----------



## T & P (May 13, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> OK, some more points - the film it reminded me most of was _Force Ten from Navarone, _though I doubt if that was deliberate. I'd known Grand Moff Tarkin was back, baby, via the magic of CGI - but I hadn't realised there'd be so much of him. I thought it worked very well, all things considered.
> 
> And I was completely unprepared for Leia's cameo at the very end (I just went _awwww, _when I saw that one). I get what people are saying about how maybe this strikes a bum note with the scenes in ANH where Vader tells her off for lying about her ship's mission. But I don't think that one flies, because after all, we don't know if Leia knows that it was Vader who nearly caught her before her ship jumped to hyperspace and escaped from Scariff.
> 
> ...


If you ever get the opportunity to watch the film on the big screen, do it. The battle of Scarif is simply breathtaking- IMO the best space battle of the saga so far.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 14, 2017)




----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2017)

I prefer the way they actually did it.  Leave John Williams scores in the things he wrote them for.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 14, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> These fellas sum it up far better than me (although the forced wackiness is irritating) -



Do they keep up the forced wackiness for the whole 40 minutes? Because I think I would fly to America to kill them if I had to sit through that.


----------



## The Octagon (May 14, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> Do they keep up the forced wackiness for the whole 40 minutes? Because I think I would fly to America to kill them if I had to sit through that.



It comes and goes is the honest answer. 

They can be very insightful (their deconstruction of the star wars prequels is very well done and funny), but the weirdness is kind of their USP.


----------



## Who PhD (May 14, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> Do they keep up the forced wackiness for the whole 40 minutes? Because I think I would fly to America to kill them if I had to sit through that.


You have no idea 

they're a bit up themselves, but their Man of Steel review is priceless


----------



## Idris2002 (May 15, 2017)

Anyway, back to Rogue One - I liked the bit where they stopped fighting to debate agricultural collectivisation (or was that Land and Freedom?).


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2017)

I'll put this here: everyone in starwars is thick as shit


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 8, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I'll put this here: everyone in starwars is thick as shit





> I’m postulating that the same thing happened with literacy in the _Star Wars_galaxy. People stopped using the written word, because they didn’t need to, and it slipped away from being a commonly held skill.



Aurebesh


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 8, 2017)

In other news, no one in the Star Wars galaxy can pee or crap. Must be true, there's no toilets and no one is shown doing either.

Same for Star Trek, and Mission Impossible. Oh and Alien, Dunkirk, King Arthur and almost every movie made barring those by the Farrelly Brothers.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 8, 2017)

Oh man, imagine Jabba's turds.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 8, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Oh man, imagine Jabba's turds.


It does explain his size and shape if he's holding it all in....


----------



## kabbes (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2017)

Lazy Llama said:


> In other news, no one in the Star Wars galaxy can pee or crap. Must be true, there's no toilets and no one is shown doing either.


three seashells


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 8, 2017)

Lazy Llama said:


> In other news, no one in the Star Wars galaxy can pee or crap. Must be true, there's no toilets and no one is shown doing either.
> 
> Same for Star Trek, and Mission Impossible. Oh and Alien, Dunkirk, King Arthur and almost every movie made barring those by the Farrelly Brothers.


I surely would love to see the star wars movie where they all stop for a piss!

That's where the action is JJ!


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 8, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> I surely would love to see the star wars movie where they all stop for a piss!


Star Wazz - only available on streaming.....


----------



## scifisam (Jun 8, 2017)

Someone's recut various Star Wars scenes to every track on Sergeant Pepper, starting with  Princess Leia's Stolen Death Star Plans. Absolutely awesome


----------



## T & P (Jun 8, 2017)

Faster-than-light spaceships but no mobile phones.


----------



## A380 (Jun 10, 2017)

scifisam said:


> Someone's recut various Star Wars scenes to every track on Sergeant Pepper, starting with  Princess Leia's Stolen Death Star Plans. Absolutely awesome



Fantastic!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jun 10, 2017)

scifisam said:


> Someone's recut various Star Wars scenes to every track on Sergeant Pepper, starting with  Princess Leia's Stolen Death Star Plans. Absolutely awesome



Superb


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 10, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> I surely would love to see the star wars movie where they all stop for a piss!
> 
> That's where the action is JJ!


Or write a birthday card


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 10, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> mystifyingly crap acting and accents from the otherwise talented and capable Forest Whittaker



Because he's well known for never being associated with either


----------



## T & P (Jul 3, 2017)

I saw this on YouTube and thought I'd leave it here


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 17, 2017)

Watched this tonight.  Reminded me of why I find Star Wars dull as an adult.


----------



## T & P (Aug 18, 2019)

Ohhhh... I am very intrigued and a little bit excited to learn this news... 

Disney's Rogue One spin-off must prove Star Wars can be so much bigger


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 19, 2019)

I'm looking forward to The Mandalorian cos I always loved Boba Fett


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 19, 2019)

T & P said:


> Ohhhh... I am very intrigued and a little bit excited to learn this news...
> 
> Disney's Rogue One spin-off must prove Star Wars can be so much bigger



From November, mind. But yeah, I agree the series needs to move away from its narrow(ish) confines.


----------

